# MBTI vs Radiohead ??? (a general study)



## justHuman (Jul 23, 2011)

I just want to find a connection between MBTI type and probability of having a radiohead ears...
(if you like Radiohead's songs, and know your MBTI type, please take a vote!)

(You can also post your Radiohead favourite list here...)

Here's mine...

(not in order)


Killer Cars
Packt Like Sardines
Where the bluebird fly
Nude
Where I end and you begin
Idiotique
Knives Out


----------



## OwLY (Jun 12, 2011)

INXJ here, I consider myself to be a pretty avid listener.


----------



## Strat19 (May 15, 2011)

Great poll... *bump*


----------



## justHuman (Jul 23, 2011)

> Great poll... *bump*


ENTP brain... 
______

Waiting for the first S here... hahaha...

Listening to KoL know (late...)
Little by little, separator, and lotus flower dancing in my brain now...


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

I listen to a lot of Radiohead. My brother got me into them.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

I like it. My ISTJ brother and dad like them. My ENFP mother would rather be mauled by a tiger than listen to them.


----------



## dusttrust (Mar 4, 2011)

justHuman said:


> I just want to find a connection between MBTI type and probability of having a radiohead ears...
> (if you like Radiohead's songs, and know your MBTI type, please take a vote!)
> 
> (You can also post your Radiohead favourite list here...)
> ...


There are much more NTP and NFP on PerC than any other type. Actually the results to this poll will be very different than if, say, you would have asked everyone in the USA.

Since there are more NXP on PerC than any other type... the poll's result will show a tendency toward those types.

Basically the results cannot tell you which type listen most to radiohead.


----------



## Skadi (Jun 2, 2011)

first STJ. My NTJ brother got me into them, since then my love for them has grown.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

I've never heard their music, but from what people say, I got the impression that Radiohead is one of those emo pop rock boy bands like the modern Green Day? Blech. No thank you.


----------



## justHuman (Jul 23, 2011)

dusttrust said:


> Basically the results cannot tell you which type listen most to radiohead.


You right, even it's not statically valid in PerC world only.


----------



## justHuman (Jul 23, 2011)

dagnytaggart said:


> I've never heard their music, but from what people say, I got the impression that Radiohead is one of those emo pop rock boy bands like the modern Green Day? Blech. No thank you.


Green Day? o_0???

read en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiohead first, (also listen to the sample songs there),,,
then, if you don't like it, you just don't like this kind of music...


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

justHuman said:


> Green Day? o_0???
> 
> read en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiohead first, (also listen to the sample songs there),,,
> then, if you don't like it, you just don't like this kind of music...


I'll grooveshark it.  I won't denounce music without giving it a chance.


----------



## You Sir Name (Aug 18, 2011)

dagnytaggart said:


> I've never heard their music, but from what people say, I got the impression that Radiohead is one of those emo pop rock boy bands like the modern Green Day? Blech. No thank you.


No.
(zomg ten characterz!!!1)


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII (Dec 22, 2010)

Piss off, NFPs! Clearly NTP territory here. 

Nah just kidding. Maybe Aphex Twin is more NTPish.
However, I'm still a massive Radiohead fan. 

I find the lack of response from the SFs quite amusing.



dagnytaggart said:


> I've never heard their music, but from what people say, I got the impression that Radiohead is one of those emo pop rock boy bands like the modern Green Day? Blech. No thank you.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

INTJ and they are my favorite band. And they are nothing at all like Green Day ughhh.

I'll rank the albums-
1.The Bends
2.Ok Computer
3.Hail to the Thief
4.In Rainbows
5.Kid A
6.The King of Limbs
7.Amnesiac
8.Pablo Honey


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith (Dec 8, 2010)

dagnytaggart said:


> I've never heard their music, but from what people say, I got the impression that Radiohead is one of those emo pop rock boy bands like the modern Green Day? Blech. No thank you.


I was like "ah, classic troll"...but you actually made that assumption? Huh, how odd.

Radiohead are one of my favourite bands, listened to all their albums. My favourite song by them is Climbing Up The Walls.



MyName said:


> INTJ and they are my favorite band. And they are nothing at all like Green Day ughhh.
> 
> I'll rank the albums-
> 1.The Bends
> ...


I'll rank them too!

1. OK Computer
2. Hail To The Thief
3. Kid A
4. In Rainbows
5. Amnesiac
6. The King of Limbs
7. The Bends
8. Pablo Honey

If you were to include a couple of the B-sides from The Bends era, such as Maquiladora and Killer Cars, it would be bumped up one, possibly two places.


----------



## intrasearching (Jul 15, 2011)

I've listened to In Rainbows probably about 3,000 times since I first heard it in... 2008 ish.

More so than any album I've heard, I see In Rainbows as _art_, not just a good collection of songs. Easily my favorite Radiohead album. It's like... painting inside my mind and heart with warm electricity that expands and sharpens every surface it touches, propelling me into this enormous room made out of sounds and images and my heart is falling through my body at 1,000 MPH, my mind is being spread across space like butter as my conception and my past lives are being replayed for me, as well as the finality of my death, my infinitesimal existence comparatively, the meaninglessness of it all...

I am too hungry and it is too late... But that's what I think about In Rainbows... Radiohead is my favorite band (neck and neck with The Beatles and Elliott Smith).


----------

